# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  100 triệu cho ngôi vị cao nhất của cuộc thi Miss Teen 2012

## anhchjnhnb

100 triệu cho ngôi vị cao nhất của cuộc thi Miss Teen 2012


Bạn đang ở độ tuổi 16-19?. Bạn có bao giờ nghĩ đến việc mình sẽ sở hữu số tiền là 100 triệu đồng ở độ tuổi này?. Chắc chắn đa số các bạn sẽ trả lời là chưa. Bởi mình biết ở độ tuổi còn đi học như tụi mình thì số tiền đó đúng là chỉ có trong mơ…nếu không tự tin tham gia các cuộc thi như Miss Teen 2012. Thật đấy các bạn, mình đã đăng ký tham gia cuộc thi này oy á. Thấy cái giải thưởng nó khủng quá lên tới 100 triệu đồng cho cô gái ở vị trí cao nhất: missteen.go.vn/tin-tuc/28/the-le-cuoc-thi-ngoi-sao-tuoi-teen-2012 nên tại sao lại không thử chứ, hhaaa. Cả nhà nhớ ủng hộ mình nhé. Vì nếu không được giải do BTC mình cũng ẵm được giải được khán giả bình chọn, kakak
Vòng thi Chung kết miền sẽ được diễn ra theo lịch sau, cả nhà có người thân tham gia ở miền nào thì tới ủng hộ nà, còn muốn ủng hộ mình thì tới HCM nhé.


- Miền Nam (Hồ Chí Minh): 22-23/09/2012 tại Phim trường TVM DFS - 13C Khu dân cư, xã Phong Phú, Huyện Bình Chánh, Hồ Chí Minh


- Miền Trung (Đà Nẵng): 29-30/09/2012 tại Cung Thể Thao Tiên Sơn số 1 đường Phan Đăng Lưu, Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng


- Miền Bắc (Hà Nội): 06-0710//2012 tại Indochina Hanoi Plaza số 239 Xuân Thủy, quận Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội





Thí sinh Miss Teen 2012 tạo dáng chuyên nghiệp như Model

----------

